# I got my trade into Reef Resort!!



## GregT (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm a happy camper because my trade just came through for a Studio in March 2011 for the Reef Resort.   I've read the reviews and searched the boards, and this looks like a terrific place for my first trip to Grand Cayman!

Has anyone been recently that can post pictures or any relevant info?  Any new info would be very much appreciated!

Thanks in advance!

Greg


----------



## Smooth Air (Sep 21, 2009)

Congratulations! Wow! I didn't know you cld trade that far in advance. What did you trade for Reef? Did you do it through II, or what?

Smooth Air


----------



## GregT (Sep 21, 2009)

I was surprised too this far in advance.  I traded a Worldmark deposit (via II) that I had made last year... 

Thanks very much!


----------



## Smooth Air (Sep 21, 2009)

Sounds great! I am v/ interested in The Caymans & should put in a request now for Winter, 2011. How do you do that when you can't reserve your 2011 trader this far in advance? Or, maybe you gave II a 2010 week...is that how you do it? But.... how does II get the 2011 week to give you???...I don't really understand how II works ( obviously!)

Did you specifically request The Reef Resort?

Smooth Air


----------



## GregT (Sep 21, 2009)

I had deposited a week into II from Worldmark, and then had opened a number of searches ongoing for the first three months of 2011 -- my deposit was for the week of March in 2009, and the deposit "lived" for two years. It would have expired on March 21, 2011.

So I was searching various properties, but didn't expect anything to start hitting until first quarter of 2010, since that's when people would be depositing their weeks.

I hope you get a trade (and I hope the Reef is a good property!).

Thanks again,

Greg


----------



## rachel (Sep 21, 2009)

I saw that studio online this morning!  Did they automatically give it to you on a request or did you search and find it yourself this morning...just curious if maybe they might appear online for a short while before II confirms.  I have all kinds of request in with II for caribbean march 2011.  but unfortunately for me not you, my week needs to start around march 10, 2011. 

rachel


----------



## GregT (Sep 21, 2009)

Rachel, that's interesting -- I did get my confirm this morning -- perhaps there were two units, or II made a mistake?

Thanks!


----------



## Smooth Air (Sep 21, 2009)

Greg, thanks for the info. I have a 2010 week that I may not be able to use so perhaps I shd deposit that now w/ II for Grand Cayman 2011.  Don't know what to do.....

Smooth Air


----------



## LisaH (Sep 21, 2009)

GregT said:


> I had deposited a week into II from Worldmark, and then had opened a number of searches ongoing for the first three months of 2011 -- my deposit was for the week of March in 2009, and the deposit "lived" for two years.
> 
> Greg



I am also a WorldMark owner but I am not aware that you could deposit a real week with II. Which resort, what size of unit did you deposit?


----------



## GregT (Sep 21, 2009)

Lisa,

I don't think I did anything that clever (though I'd like to think I did!).  I requested a 2BR Blue space bank deposit (6,000 credits) last September.  It finally got deposited in November -- it was a 2BR at Discovery Bay in March 2009 -- WM picks the week for your deposit into II when you space bank.

This was lucky for me because Discovery Bay in March is viewed as a red week by II -- but Worldmark could have stuck me with some dog week when I requested the space bank.

So I've had that week sitting there for about a year, and I started this massive search about six months ago offering it in trade.  My searches were all focused on the first quarter of 2011, since my theory was that if I started earlier in the search, I'd get preference over another Worldmark owner searching for the same property (I think WM has great trade value).

So I kept adding properties that I thought I'd like to visit in Q1 2011 -- primarily in the Caribbean and in the Big Island.   I'm just surprised it hit so early.

But that's the mystery of timeshares.  

Good luck to all!

Greg


----------



## Smooth Air (Sep 22, 2009)

oh, Greg, you have totally lost me....I really do not understand this II process...
"2BR blue space bank"....what the heck kind of language is that???

Smooth Air


----------



## LisaH (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh Yeah, now I remember... I have never requested an actual week to be deposited. Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## caribbeansun (Sep 22, 2009)

What kind of info are you looking for?  




GregT said:


> Has anyone been recently that can post pictures or any relevant info?  Any new info would be very much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Greg


----------



## GregT (Sep 22, 2009)

Caribbeansun,

Thank you!  I'm just excited to go, and looking for any advice on Cayman Islands (East End) and the resort itself (dinner spots that I shouldn't miss?)

We're not night owls, which is why we wanted the quieter east end -- we love sitting by the pool and the ocean -- snorkeling and taking sailing excursions.  We've never been to Cayman, and want to make sure we don't miss something?

I understand we should rent a car if we want to get around the island -- how hard is it to drive on the left side of the road?

And, any pictures of the resort?

Thanks again!

Greg


----------



## caribbeansun (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, rent a car by all means and you'll get used to driving pretty quickly.  I suggest you consider McCurley's for the car as they will pick you up at the airport and deliver you to the resort where the car will be waiting so you can begin driving on the far less busy east end.

Some ideas:

Lots of snorkeling opps
Be sure to check the cruise schedule www.caymanport.com so you avoid downtown when there are a lot of ships in.
Spend a day a Rum Point (particularly if it's a bit windy at the resort).
Not a lot of sailing trips that I've seen but then I've never looked that hard for them.
Consider doing a resort diving course with Ocean Frontiers - you won't regret it
Do the required Stingray City trip (Sotos is reasonably good for that)
Botanical gardens are nice although not spectacular
You'll get all the beach and sun you can handle at the resort
Suggest you take a day and go to Seven Mile Beach, there's parking at the public beach access.  Go about a mile beyond the Westin on the left side of the road (if you pass the Courtyard Marriott on the right you've gone too far).  Nice to walk the length of the beach, bring lots of sun screen though.
We tend to alternate - one day by the pool/beach at the resort and one day elsewhere.  Of course we also go for 2-3 weeks at a time so...


Restaurants - obviously are subjective but a few of our favourites follow:

- Grand Old House (reservations recommended)
- Calypso Grill (reservations req)
- Yoshi for sushi (reservations req)
- Deckers was surprisingly good last time
- Portofino (east end)
- Reef Resort BBQ night for ribs and some entertainment by Andrew Bacon (Monday's I think)

We often do take out from Portofino, pick up a bottle (or two) of nice wine at the liquor store across the street from the resort and eat on the balcony overlooking the ocean - great food, fewer $'s and perfect setting.

I'm on the road for another week or so and don't have access to any of my pics.

There's lots of pics of the resort on their web site www.thereef.com 

 Hope that helps.  Enjoy!


----------



## Topcat (Sep 23, 2009)

My family and I have done the Sunset Sail out of Rum Point a couple of times and enjoyed it.  Basically just sail around North Sound for a couple of hours and watch the sunset.
Second the Ocean Frontiers Resort course!!  We did it in 2004 and have been diving with them every year since.  I think they let you try it a bit in the pool, I think it is on Sundays.  They also offer some snorkel excursions as well.  Some really good snorkeling right there at the resort.  Just walk up past Morritts and let the current carry you back.  Just becareful about making sure you get close to shoe as you approach the Reef so you don't get carried out the cut.


----------



## Judy (Sep 23, 2009)

smoothair said:


> oh, Greg, you have totally lost me....I really do not understand this II process...
> "2BR blue space bank"....what the heck kind of language is that???



Smooth Air,
Go over to www.wmowners.com and read the stickies at the top of the top of the "Vacation Exchange Information" Discussion Forum.  Start with the "Exchange Basics" thread here:  http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6204


----------



## Smooth Air (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks, Judy!

Smooth Air


----------



## Kel (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats on your exchange.  Have a good trip.  

Now if anyone wants to deposit a January 16, 2010 week...  I have a pending request waiting for it.  My request will accept any size unit.  I deposited a Desert Springs II one bedroom unit.  Thanks.  

Happy travels!


----------



## jtridle (Oct 2, 2009)

*utility fee*

Congrats on getting the Reef.  I own at Morritts next door and the Reef is very nice and seems to be very well managed.  I hope they let you know to expect the utility fee and it is a doozy at the Reef.  In Nov. of 2006 we took a tour of their resort and were told that the utility fee was $245!  Don't remember if that was for a one bedroom or a two bedroom.  Way more than at Morritt's but then Morritt's has its own problems.  We love the East End of the island and I'm sure you will too.  Fantastic diving and Ocean Frontiers is the best though Tortuga Divers next door at Morritt's is good also.  You will want a car.  Cassanova's has very good food on the 7 mile beach side and at a reasonable cost.  We like Portofinos and Vivine's Kitchen near the resort on East End and we like to go to Lorna's Jerk Shack or Chester's in Boddentown.  We get the food and bring it back to the resort and eat.  You could eat there but it is very informal, Lorna has picnic tables outside and there is a very small counter eating area from what I remember at Chester's.   both are very low cost alternatives when it comes to eating out, with Chester's being the cheapest.  For a unique experience, eat at Roland's Gardens.  Ask at the resort for info on it.  He used to be the chef and I believe owner of the Lighthouse Restaurant but now serves food at his home, outside.  No set menu.  you eat whatever he prepares that night which is a wide variety of food.  No set price, leave whatever you think it was worth and bring your own wine.  These quirks have to happen because he has no official liquor license and I don't believe a restaurant license either.  We went once and he was the hostess, chef and waiter all in one, and the only one.  There was one other table when we were there.  Seating, under the circumstances, is very limited, so you must make res in advance.  It was a unique dining experience.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 3, 2009)

*Rolands*

We tried Rolands while staying at the MG and it was fun, but very unusual.  Basically a setup in his back yard with eclectic decorations which can keep you occupied for some time. (A very interesting place.)  He did all the custom cooking and had an attendant. (And yes, the menu wasn't set, but he did ask us what we liked.)  Food was great, service was great, and we felt like honored guests. At the time, we were the only ones there, but we had driven by a few times and it was pretty busy.  Somewhere in our photo library there's a photo of us with him.

It's definitely a unique experience, and best for those who just want to relax and not in a rush and who have an inkling to try something different.


----------



## jhac007 (Oct 10, 2009)

I hope they let you know to expect the utility fee and it is a doozy at the Reef.  In Nov. of 2006 we took a tour of their resort and were told that the utility fee was $245!  



I snagged (earlier this year) a one BR unit at The Reef for the end of Nov. 2010.  Has anyone been there recently and can comment on the utility fee?

Jim


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 10, 2009)

Some pics from the resort


----------



## Sponge (Oct 11, 2009)

When I put a unit on hold for my brother 2 bdrm the fee was 325.00 + 70.00 govt tax !!!!!!


----------



## escargot (Oct 11, 2009)

The govt tax is $10 per night.  I think that is standard for all time-shares .

The utility charges seem to vary, but that sounds about right for a 2BR at The Reef.  We have friends that own there.


----------



## nerodog (Nov 14, 2009)

*cayman*

Hi, I found driving to be not bad at all.. very easy esp. in the East End, NOrthside etc.. once you get closer to Georgetown its the roundabouts and busier... there is a daily shuttle from Morritts for 12 US dollars per person RT if you dont want to drive there.. Cruise ship day is WED so its busy.... good eats we liked were:  Rum Pt for lunch at the Wreck, Over the  Edge was also good... tried POrtofinos for SUnday brunch... esp. liked THe LIghthouse... very very good.... also tried Ms. Vivines for  local food which was tasty. COritas Copper Kettle in Georgetown is down home cooking again....  lots to choose from thats for sure. Enjoy !!!!  we rented from mc Curleys and it was fine and easy... liked the pickup to and from the resort.


----------

